# Bought a genny



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Just bought a champion 3500 watt generator brand new for 450. I'll post pics when it comes in I'm told about 2 weeks


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

i have read alot of nice things about champion gennys. congratulations!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I've heard good things about them as well and for the price I couldn't pass it up


----------



## saunD (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice! we just purchased a similar wattage generator from Norwall Power Systems ... We decided on a generac due to their distinguished reputation and seemed like the reviews online were reasonable! I hope your generator has come to work out well for you  ours will be helping us out come the spring in so many ways!

Generac Portable XG Series XG8000E (CSA Certified) at Norwall.com, XG Series XG8000E (CSA Certified) Generac Portable


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

No Pics Yet


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

One more week and it should be here I ordered it through one of the tool dealers at work


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Well it's still not here the guy I ordered it from is notoriously slow when it comes to receiving things you've ordered so who knows when it will actually arrive


----------

